# a little HEAVY READING (if your up for it)



## Marcellen (Feb 16, 2006)

Fyodor Dostoevsky's "Notes From Underground"....two words....amazing...but fuck the first half.


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 17, 2006)

I liked Notes. I really want to read The Idiot and Brothers. A summer adventure, maybe.


----------



## Marcellen (Feb 17, 2006)

I KNOW!!! I just love being lost in Dostoevsky's rambling...even though I don't follow sometimes....It makes me read slowly and think about what I'm reading....my Dost. library is ALMOST complete...I have brother's, Notes, and Crime and Punishment...i LACK Idiot (which actually I was most excited to read....quite a stack i have going this summer)....


----------



## gohn67 (Feb 17, 2006)

I liked underground also.  Amazing first line too.

Trying to read Crime and Punishment, but I'm having trouble with it because I hate how it's written in this very stilted sounding language, probably due to translation.  Makes me wish I could speak russian.


----------



## Drzava (Feb 17, 2006)

I've only read C&P and it was great, I bought Brothers but it's so old the musk from the book makes it impossible to read, I also have Notes and it's in the queue,,,


----------



## Mark Raven (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven't even heard of that book. It sounds like you would reccomend it? What's the basic topic of it?


----------



## Marcellen (Feb 17, 2006)

Notes from Underground is basically about a writer who, in his attempt to find meaning in life, ends up ranting and rambling about random theories he concocts as he watches life pass by from underground. The second half of the book "Apropos in the Snow" is more of a story and a much lighter read.


----------



## kalibantre (Feb 18, 2006)

I do mean to read his work, but this is a sad little thing to say. I have a hamster named fyodor...


----------



## funkyjoez (Feb 23, 2006)

I really recommend house of the dead, a lesser known piece my dostoy about the time he spent in a siberian prison.  Really good.


----------

